# Jabari Parker Cleared to Play Wednesday vs. 76ers



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661286161185431552
I'd imagine he'll be limited the first couple weeks, but this is still great news.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It appears that they need him really badly.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> It appears that they need him really badly.


You think he can help their defense?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I still have high hopes for him to be a really good player. I see a new Glenn Robinson in him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> You think he can help their defense?


Well..... nope.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661305570843107328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/661306625203044355

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2F9mVIUOs_yk/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Great to hear. Looking forward to seeing him back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here's to an injury-free season. :cheers:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I really hope that he and Giannis can put together something a little bit special in Milwaukee. That could be a really fun squad with some core continuity for the next decade if things break right.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I really hope that he and Giannis can put together something a little bit special in Milwaukee. That could be a really fun squad with some core continuity for the next decade if things break right.


With Middleton as well, not to mention the other young players like MCDubs, it's a solid solid future if Giannis and Parker can become allstar caliber players.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Giannis has started the season with 3 straight 20 point games, and he's shown a decent outside shot he hasn't had before. If Jabari comes in at about the same point he left off at last year, that's a scary duo already, not to even mention what they could become.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> With Middleton as well, not to mention the other young players like MCDubs, it's a solid solid future if Giannis and Parker can become allstar caliber players.


I mean, I don't want to go quite so far as to call Middleton overrated, but to me he's just a nice supporting-cast guy. You definitely need those types when you're building a sustainable winner, but to me it's about Giannis and Jabari and the rest is largely filler (unless Monroe has a breakout season in him).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Also, the Bucks need to just go ahead and pick up Thanasis while they're at it too. Keep those young stars happy.


----------

